# [emerge] probleme installation portage [Resolu]

## floc_12

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer ma gentoo. Lors de l'install, la commande eselect etait indisponible en chroot. J'ai qd même continué, et ai compilé.

Ma gentoo demarrre a présent, mais j'ai eut un message me demandant de selectionner le profil. J'ai donc fait 

 *Quote:*   

> ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/ /etc/make.profile

 

puis un

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --sync

 

Un message me demande ensuite de remettre a jour portage, mais quand je le fais :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge --oneshot portage
> 
> Calculating dependencies /
> ...

 

J'ai essaye de mettre gettext dans package. unmask et package.keywords, mais ca ne marche pas.

1ier question : que dois je faire pour resoudre ceci ?

2ieme question : mon proc est un intel dual core (pentium d). Le profil amd64 convient il, et pourrais je mettre des librairies en 86 ?

Merci

cedLast edited by floc_12 on Tue Jul 06, 2010 4:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## floc_12

Le probleme est résolu. Le stage utilisé était trop vieux. J'ai reinstallé....

----------

